#  Der kleine Patient >   Hilfe was hat er nur (Baby 8 Monate!) >

## jusudi

Mein Sohn ist jetzt 8 Monate alt und er hat oft solche, na, wie soll ich es erklären, "Aussetzer".
Erst war es nur 1x die Woche, jetzt ist es eigentlich mindestens 1x am Tag.
Ich erkläre mal die ein oder andere Situation in der es vorkommt: 
Er kann sich seit ca. 4 Wochen an Möbeln hochziehen und steht dann dort. Nun ist es leider so - gerade wenn er müde wird - dass er sich nicht mehr festhalten kann und einfach nach hinten umkippt. Dabei ist er schon sehr oft auf den Hinterkopf geknallt und fing natürlich fürchterlich an zu weinen. Ich habe ihn dann schnell auf den Arm genommen und dann hat er vielleicht noch 2x geweint und auf einmal war Stille. Das Köpfchen sinkt dann auf meine Schulter, die Augen gehen zu als würde er einschlafen. Der ganze Körper ist total schlaff. Nach ca. 4-5 Sekunden gehen die Augen dann wieder auf und er schaut durch die Gegend, lacht auch wieder als wäre nichts gewesen.  
Ich war jetzt 2x deswegen mit ihm beim Arzt. Meine Kinderärztin sagt, dass er das vorsätzlich macht, als ich bei ihr war hat er es gemacht, als ich ihn in den Laufstall gelegt hat und er hat angefangen zu weinen und ich habe ihn angesehen, er hat immer noch geweint, aber ohne Stimme. Dann habe ich ihn wieder rausgeholt und er hat den Anschein gemacht als würde er nicht mehr atmen. Dann ging es los wie oben beschrieben. Meine Ärztin sagt, dass da Anpusten hilft. Das habe ich eine Zeit lang getan, aber er kommt auch ohne Anpusten nach ca. 4-5 Sekunden "wieder". Außerdem hat sich die Situation ja jetzt verändert. Er tut sich meistens weh wenn diese Situation entsteht, bei meiner Tagesmutter ist der Fall jetzt 1x aufgetreten als sie sich nach der Krabbelstunde mit ihm die Schuhe zubinden wollte und ihn dazu zur Seite gelegt hat. Da hat er auch angefangen zu weinen, nach ein paar Sekunden dann wieder ohne Stimme. Sie hat ihn hochgenommen und er hing wieder schlaff in ihrem Arm und machte die Augen zu. Sie hat ihn dann angepustet, dann war es wieder gut. 
Ich mache mir echt Sorgen. Der Arzt im Krankenhaus meint, es sei eine verspätete Schockreaktion. Das glaube ich - und andere (Tagesmutter, meine Schwester) aber nicht. Ich hab Angst, dass er etwas am Schädel hat, weil er zu oft draufgeknallt ist. 
Was kann ich nur tun, damit die Ärzte meine Bedenken ernst nehmen und ihn vernünftig und gründlich untersuchen :Huh?: ? 
Oder übertreibe ich total mit meinen Sorgen? 
Danke für die Antwort!

----------


## Sabrina24

> Ich mache mir echt Sorgen. Der Arzt im Krankenhaus meint, es sei eine verspätete Schockreaktion. Das glaube ich - und andere (Tagesmutter, meine Schwester) aber nicht. Ich hab Angst, dass er etwas am Schädel hat, weil er zu oft draufgeknallt ist. 
> Was kann ich nur tun, damit die Ärzte meine Bedenken ernst nehmen und ihn vernünftig und gründlich untersuchen? 
> Oder übertreibe ich total mit meinen Sorgen? 
> Danke für die Antwort!

 hallo 
na mir würd das auch große sorgen machen, verständlich!  
eine schockreaktion auf was? du sagst es ist auch vorgekommen als du ihn in den laufstall gelegt hast. hierbei hat er sich ja nicht verletzt so das ein schock entstanden kein könnte.  
ich denke auch nicht das ein 8 monate altes baby soetwas mit absicht machen kann. 
ich würde noch mal ne andere meinung einholen von nem kinderarzt oder der kinderklinik. allerdings würde ich die meinungen der anderen ärzte zuerst nicht erwähnen damit der doc nicht voreingenommen ist. 
bleib dran! 
grüße

----------


## Küken

Würde auch noch andere meinungen höhren wollen. 
Stell dich in einer großen Klinik vor. Gibt es bei euch in der Familie irgendwelche Vorerkrankungen? 
Lg Küken

----------


## quaks

Hallo  
ob du dir zu viele Sorgen machst, können wir dir nicht sagen. 
Aber die Kinderärztin kann schon recht haben - es gibt Kinder die das bei Wut oder Schmerzen o. ä. machen.  
Es nennt sich Affektkrämpfe und ist in der Tat harmlos auch wenn sie dramatische aussehen.
Sie treten im Alter von 6 Monaten bis 6 Jahren auf.   http://www.anfallskind.de/affektkraempfe.htm 
Wenn du dir Sorgen machst, dass es doch etwas anderes ist oder du sicher sein willst, das es nix anderes ist, dann lass es weiter abklären z.B. durch ein EEG.  
Übrigens glaub ich eher nicht, dass er durch die Stürze was am Schädel hat. 
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, sind Anfälle eher keine (Spät)Folgen für solche Sturzverletzungen.  
lg Sandra

----------


## namenssuchende

hallo, 
also das umfallen aus müdigkeit kenne ich zu genüge von meinem sohn...das ist normal. 
aber die kurze awesenheit finde ich in deine worten gelsen auch bedenklich. vielleicht haben die ärzte auch reht, aber wenn dich das so serh bedrückt solltest du das dann doch mal dem jeweiligen arzt klar machen. denn wirklch was ist.....*ich sags liber nicht*
ich finde jedes problem sollte behandelt werden. egal ob dazu die mutter behandelt werden mssu oder das kind. vorallem beim ersten kind ist man das erste jahr besonders ängstlich, übereifrig und besorgt. mit der zeit let sich as dann, weil man sein kind mit den marotten kennt. es kommen ja auch jederze neue marotten dazu. vielleicht versucht du es einmal selber auszutesten. wie reagiert er wenn du ihn NCI'HT wie üblich hoch nimmst. vielleicht weil nix weiter war....usw 
ich hoffe dein bzw euer problem löst sich bald in luft auf 
gruß namenssuchende

----------

